# Jealous about doctor



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her ***** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous. 

She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


----------



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

There may be nothing going on, but she certainly does not have any consideration for your feelings. That is not a good sign. I am surprised that she needs to strip naked unless there is something that concerns her in the area covered by her panties. Is there a female present during the examination? This seems like a clear violation of what should be a normal marriage boundary. If she so enthusiastically does this for an attractive Dr, what would she do if he showed interest. Does she flirt with other men she finds attractive. In your situation, I would not trust her at all. I would suggest that you don't confront her again, and do a little investigation. What is your gut telling you? I see smoke and red flags.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

Yes it's a full scan because skin cancer in her family. It's full nude. There's a girl in there with them she said. I just hate how she does that every time she sees him!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

I've always been so confident in our marriage but this made me feel like she was sending a message to him by making a heart. She insisted it was just to feel more confident in herself but she's very beautiful so i was confused.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> Yes it's a full scan because skin cancer in her family. It's full nude. There's a girl in there with them she said. I just hate how she does that every time she sees him!


Can you go with her?
It would be interesting to see how your wife responded to that 

She's having a good time teasing a Dr and you throw some cold water on her.

I agree with @QuietGuy. She is being disrespectful of you and your marriage.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

I would feel like a jerk going now!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ok your wife is being so disrespectful. There is probably nothing going on with doctor he can only stoop so many of the patients. But maybe she is one. The problem is she wants something with the doctor.

I mean this is beyond the pale.

I honestly would tell her get a different doctor or husband.

then even if she chooses you... you need to have a conversation about boundaries and what is and not ok in a marriage.

this is actually rediculous.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> I would feel like a jerk going now!


Is feeling like this better?

If I express concern to my wife about something, she listens and tries (if possible) to change whatever it is to make me more comfortable. I am the same way with her. Our "discomfort" doesn't have to be reasonable or make sense.

We value each other enough to respect the others feelings and not do things intentionally that damage us.
There are things I wouldn't ask her to stop no matter how I felt about it. Same with her.

Figure out where you are on this.

If it were my wife I would have issues with it. Her flirty behavior would send a message to me about her character that spells trouble. If not with this Dr then surely with someone.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Ok your wife is being so disrespectful. There is probably nothing going on with doctor he can only stoop so many of the patients. But maybe she is one. The problem is she wants something with the doctor.
> 
> I mean this is beyond the pale.
> 
> ...


So it's not just me!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

OP, your path is clear.
hit the gym and buff up.
then get some doctor scrubs, a stethoscope, and do a thorough EXAM in your bedroom of her.

And remember, a careful exam involves feeling the skin surface too.....


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

I am here to make sure I'm not a crazy jealous husband all the sudden!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Confession jealous said:


> So it's not just me!


No i"m a woman. It is not just you.

I believe in marriage and working things out but how do you work with this?

It is insane.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> No i"m a woman. It is not just you.
> 
> I believe in marriage and working things out but how do you work with this?
> 
> It is insane.


I think her friends dared her to do it for fun but i can't prove it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> I am here to make sure I'm not a crazy jealous husband all the sudden!


You are. But it's justified.
If she can't behave with a Dr make her switch to female.
My wife and I have an understanding that I'm not comfortable with a male gyno. Neither is she so we're all good there.
It doesn't have to make sense to anyone but me & her.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

So what else does she "do for fun"? I'm sure you have other stories and examples. I doubt she's all straight edge until it's time for the doctor. I'd say open your eyes and start looking at other stuff going on. Does she have girls nights out? If so I wonder what she does for fun there? Happy hours with coworkers, hey she maybe flashes the boss........just for fun.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

I told her I'm not ok with her making a heart like that. She said to relax it's silly. I felt like i was sharing her.


Talker67 said:


> OP, your path is clear.
> hit the gym and buff up.
> then get some doctor scrubs, a stethoscope, and do a thorough EXAM in your bedroom of her.
> 
> And remember, a careful exam involves feeling the skin surface too.....


Maybe i should


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

Al_Bundy said:


> So what else does she "do for fun"? I'm sure you have other stories and examples. I doubt she's all straight edge until it's time for the doctor. I'd say open your eyes and start looking at other stuff going on. Does she have girls nights out? If so I wonder what she does for fun there? Happy hours with coworkers, hey she maybe flashes the boss........just for fun.


Yes she has girls night out. I just think she has the hots for this guy and it sucks! I always thought this happened to other people. She blew it off.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Is feeling like this better?
> 
> If I express concern to my wife about something, she listens and tries (if possible) to change whatever it is to make me more comfortable. I am the same way with her. Our "discomfort" doesn't have to be reasonable or make sense.
> 
> ...


Exactly. It isn't just being uncomfortable with a male doctor she has expressed feelings for this doctor and shaved her vagina in a heart. I mean really who does this. So for any marriage that isn't open that would be out of bounds.

But more importantly you are her husband. Any request should be met with reasonable action. The only way she could have a leg to stand on is if she hadn't demonstrated in appropriate behavior AND he as like the best oncologist in the area.

But no the level of interest she has shown is in appropriate. It also means that she is a person who is at risk for an affair even if one with doctor isn't possible. If you want this marriage to succeed I suggest you two have a serious talk. It isn't uncommon for anyone in a long term relationship ship to want new relationship energy it's often called the 7 year itch. Flirting is a way to get that. But like any drug where does it stop? Flirting especially naked isn't ok.

Divorce busting 
Divorce proof your marriage 
Not just friends

or one of the many other books about how to build boundaries and bonds in a marriage would be good.

This is an opportunity to constructively let her know you aren't prepared to share or entertain completely inappropriate behavior.

So what does she find attractive about you? What is the doctor so hot?


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> Yes she has girls night out. I just think she has the hots for this guy and it sucks! I always thought this happened to other people. She blew it off.


So is it possible if she picks her doctors based on being hot that maybe...........just maybe for girls nights they pick places using the same reasoning for the bartender or other staff? 

To me it's a huge red flag. Maybe you will do some looking.....quietly........and maybe you'll just want to get back to normal. But just don't be the guy that comes back here 6 months later asking what to do because you found out she's banging Tyrone in sales.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


😳😬🤔

Uhhh…


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> OP, your path is clear.
> hit the gym and buff up.
> then get some doctor scrubs, a stethoscope, and do a thorough EXAM in your bedroom of her.
> 
> And remember, a careful exam involves feeling the skin surface too.....


Are you saying his fingers will be rubbing her all over?
Just trying to be clear.

OP, yes, this may be a bit much, the heart shaped trim and eagerness for the dr visit.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


Well that was certainly inconsiderate. Ick.

I will say though that a lot of dermatologists don't ever look down there. They only do if there's a good reason.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


Tell your W you want to shave her, and shave it into the shape of a stop sign. Just throwing a bit of humor out there. A stop sign wouldn't come out that clear.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Poor dermatologist! A married woman thrusting herself at him whilst all he wants to do is get her examination over and done with so he can tell the next patient that their skin cancer is probably malignant and he wants to set up an urgent appointment with an oncologist.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well that was certainly inconsiderate. Ick.
> 
> I will say though that a lot of dermatologists don't ever look down there. They only do if there's a good reason.


In all seriousness that was my first thought. Barring any moles or tags, there isn't any reason to be sans panties. 

And usually a nurse, female for female patients would do the mole patrol search, not the dr.


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

It's tough enough when your wife goes to get naked for another guy. Doctor or not. Sorry it's how I feel.


Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all seriousness that was my first thought. Barring any moles or tags, there isn't any reason to be sans panties.
> 
> And usually a nurse, female for female patients would do the mole patrol search, not the dr.


Moles yes


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Confession jealous said:


> It's tough enough when your wife goes to get naked for another guy. Doctor or not. Sorry it's how I feel.
> 
> Moles yes


What is she going in for that requires nudity?


----------



## Confession jealous (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> What is she going in for that requires nudity?


A full skin exam. Her dad and mom both had skin cancer.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all seriousness that was my first thought. Barring any moles or tags, there isn't any reason to be sans panties.
> 
> And usually a nurse, female for female patients would do the mole patrol search, not the dr.


No I had a male dermatologist and he looks all over himself. A female nurse was present in the room. He did not look inside my labia. It was naked and the doctor did it himself.

I can also tell you I don't think he cared one whit about my naked body. I think doctors almost become numb so unless the wife is really banging body then the doc probably just doesn't care.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Confession jealous said:


> A full skin exam. Her dad and mom both had skin cancer.


Again, that not being a reason for panties off, is there anything else? 

Many folks had and will have skin cancer. Unless there are moles or obvious discoloration in the minuscule part of her bikini panties still no reason to have panties off. Unless she just wants to. That of course being the obvious reason.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> No I had a male dermatologist and he looks all over himself. A female nurse was present in the room. He did not look inside my labia. It was naked and the doctor did it himself.
> 
> I can also tell you I don't think he cared one whit about my naked body. I think doctors almost become numb so unless the wife is really banging body then the doc probably just doesn't care.


Hence my using the word usually.

More importantly, a female nurse was present. Hopefully you had nothing amiss. 🙂


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

She shaved her pubes into the shape of a heart for a skin cancer exam? Sorry, but I'd insist on being in that room during this encounter.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hence my using the word usually.
> 
> More importantly, a female nurse was present. Hopefully you had nothing amiss. 🙂


Yep just a standard skin looky loo because melanoma is the biggest risk of cancer for many folks.

I have a female dermotologist now and I miss my male doctor. Not because I have to the hots for an old chinese man... But my female derm wants to talk about skin treatments for youth and beauty. She doesn't spend much time on the skin examine and doesn't take pictures. 

My old doctor would take very close up shots of moles or such so he could compare at the next exam. I got so bored with my female's lack of concern for my well being I stopped going.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Confession jealous said:


> I think her friends dared her to do it for fun but i can't prove it.


THAT is pretty obvious.
And depending on things, might be a GOOD THING or a very BAD THING.

like i said above, she is role playing some trashy novel you find for sale at the supermarket check out. She has a rich fantasy life, and her friends just convinced her to go one step further.

make sure the NEXT step in this hot steaming romance novel is you ravishing her appropriately


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Are you saying his fingers will be rubbing her all over?
> Just trying to be clear.
> 
> OP, yes, this may be a bit much, the heart shaped trim and eagerness for the dr visit.


indeed.
and to get more tactile doctor-like inspection, a hot scented massage oil is called for


----------



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

What do they do on girls night outs. Do they go clubbing? Do they dance and interact with other men?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Sounds like she really wants to **** him.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anastasia6 said:


> I honestly would tell her get a different doctor or husband.


I like this approach. She is way over the line with this. I think this is a massive red flag regarding her mindset about you and your marriage.

Also, just because she says a woman is in the room, I wouldn't necessarily believe her.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

re16 said:


> I like this approach. She is way over the line with this. I think this is a massive red flag regarding her mindset about you and your marriage.
> 
> Also, just because she says a woman is in the room, I wouldn't necessarily believe her.


Oh no my experience is that is true. Male doctors don't want to be sued.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all seriousness that was my first thought. Barring any moles or tags, there isn't any reason to be sans panties.
> 
> And usually a nurse, female for female patients would do the mole patrol search, not the dr.


I believe it is a requirement or at least the 99% norm for a male doctor to have a female nurse in the room for any exam that involves disrobing, it's for the doctors protection as much if not more than the patient.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anastasia6 said:


> Oh no my experience is that is true. Male doctors don't want to be sued.


Yet it happens all the time. I would think this guy definetly thinks this woman is interested in him with this behavior.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Confession jealous said:


> Yes it's a full scan because skin cancer in her family. It's full nude. There's a girl in there with them she said. I just hate how she does that every time she sees him!


Every time? How often does she have this exam?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


WTF, this can't be real right?

Seriously so gross.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

What she is doing (and saying) is F'd up!!

If it were me I would make her get a new dermatologist and this one would have to be female. You have EVERY right to be upset about this.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> OP, your path is clear.
> hit the gym and buff up.
> then get some doctor scrubs, a stethoscope, and do a thorough EXAM in your bedroom of her.
> 
> And remember, a careful exam involves feeling the skin surface too.....


First of all let me say about this post, I have doubts. But my path would be out of the house and away from her.

I can't imagine that level of disrespect in my life, from anyone. I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time getting in shape for such garbage. Once your partner starts shaving themself for someone else time to send them back.

Honestly you guys are just not ruthless enough.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

sokillme said:


> First of all let me say about this post, I have doubts. But my path would be out of the house and away from her.
> 
> I can't imagine that level of disrespect in my life, from anyone. I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time getting in shape for such garbage. Once your partner starts shaving themself for someone else time to send them back.
> 
> Honestly you guys are just not ruthless enough.


Somewhere an angel just got their wings. Me and Sokillme agree.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> Somewhere an angel just got their wings. Me and Sokillme agree.


Or they just threw up. 🤮


----------



## QuietGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

In addition to you, this is extremely disrespectful to the doctor. Her comfort level with using her body in this manner is childish at best and at worst it is sl*tty as hell. It really does not sound like a one off.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

My wife does this and has the panache to tell it to me like it's a badge of honor, I don't know if she would still be my wife. She must not have much respect for you. I can only imagine when she's out partying and you not present. Not good my friend, not good one bit.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> My wife does this and has the panache to tell it to me like it's a badge of honor, I don't know if she would still be my wife. She must not have much respect for you. I can only imagine when she's out partying and you not present. Not good my friend, not good one bit.


she told him, obviously, because she wants him to role play the sex with her.
it really is that simple. are you people blind? she is horny, and wants him to play


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Last year I had to twist my female dermatologist's arm to get her to look under my boobs. Her assistant was going over all that and told me she doesn't normally go there, and I said, Oh no, she is not going to miss the s*** show that is going on underneath my boobs. 

And then I think she threw up a little in her mouth when I told her my gynecologist wanted her to look at something he wasn't sure about. So it's actually not easy to get dermatologist to zoom in on those areas though most of them will make a quick full body scan that doesn't include spreading your legs or even taking off your underwear unless there's a reason.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

sokillme said:


> First of all let me say about this post, I have doubts. But my path would be out of the house and away from her.
> 
> I can't imagine that level of disrespect in my life, from anyone. I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time getting in shape for such garbage. Once your partner starts shaving themself for someone else time to send them back.
> 
> Honestly you guys are just not ruthless enough.


I agree. The day my spouse shaved his pubes in a heart for a doctor he says is hot is the day I'm outta there.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> she told him, obviously, because she wants him to role play the sex with her.
> it really is that simple. are you people blind? she is horny, and wants him to play


I don't know if you're only joking or your serious here, but I can't see any of what you're saying based on OP explanation of the situation.

All I know is that his wife blatantly told him in other words her intent; her intent to follow through had the Dr. Made any advances, she was ready and prep-up for it.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

A former coworker's wife left him for her doctor and a friend's wife left him for a doctor she worked with. Not saying this is going to happen here but, it's more common than you'd think.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

That poor doctor deserves to be able to do his job without being sexually harrassed. Your wife should switch if she can't behave appropriately in a clinical setting.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i have a physical exam coming up in a few months.
should i shave my butt hairs into a pattern? maybe the shape of a bourbon bottle?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've had one of those full body exams and the nurse told me to undress but leave my panties on. The Dr. did a full body assessment and moved the panty around when he needed to see the skin covered by my underwear. The nurse was present, of course. 

It's pretty gross what your wife did, and even worse she told you, her husband, she was, or trying to seduce the doctor. WTF???

Your wife is very disrespectful. What kind of friends does she have? What kind of boundaries do you both have?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> i have a physical exam coming up in a few months.
> should i shave my butt hairs into a pattern? maybe the shape of a bourbon bottle?


Or maybe an arrow pointing at the entrance?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> Or maybe an arrow pointing at the entrance?


ya know, there is a meme going around about people who call it "an entrance" instead of "an exit"


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> ya know, there is a meme going around about people who call it "an entrance" instead of "an exit"


You can call it whatever you want to call it! 🕳


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Tell your W you want to shave her, and shave it into the shape of a stop sign. Just throwing a bit of humor out there. A stop sign wouldn't come out that clear.


He could write the word 'stop' with a cotton bud dipped in bleach


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Your wife is so gross and inappropriate, I actually feel for the doctor. I also know she'd be the talk of the whole practice. How embarrasing!

I can't see my husband reacting well if I did this, that's for sure.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

sokillme said:


> WTF, this can't be real right?
> 
> Seriously so gross.


I know having anything down there for a woman is so 2010. Laser hair removal is so cheap now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> Yes she has girls night out. I just think she has the hots for this guy and it sucks! I always thought this happened to other people. She blew it off.


Yours is the first story I ever heard of where a woman shaves her beaver into a heart to impress her hot doctor that is going to give her a nude exam. She is is out of line in this case.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Confession jealous said:


> I told her I'm not ok with her making a heart like that. She said to relax it's silly. I felt like i was sharing her.
> 
> Maybe i should


You should have told her that it is NOT silly -- it's disrespectful that she did that to show her Dr and NOT for you.
I would have a sit down and let her know that her actions were NOT acceptable to you, and that you want her to change to a different Dr. since she can't seem to control herself (as evidenced by what she's said to her friends -- THAT is not cool, and is ALSO very disrespectful to you.)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Confession jealous said:


> A full skin exam. Her dad and mom both had skin cancer.


How often does she go? If she's relatively young and healthy, that shouldn't be more than 1ce per year.

Also, most Dr's that I have heard of that do this -- the panties stay ON and they move them around a bit during the exam -- never fully nude...


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> OP, your path is clear.
> hit the gym and buff up.
> then get some doctor scrubs, a stethoscope, and do a thorough EXAM in your bedroom of her.
> 
> And remember, a careful exam involves feeling the skin surface too.....


Outside AND inside!



sideways said:


> If it were me I would make her get a new dermatologist...


I would be more interested in a doctor's reviews than their gender.

I'd rather have a super-competent male doctor assessing my wife's health than a nincompoop female doctor. Even if he DID have an erection, so long as it stayed in his pants.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> How often does she go? If she's relatively young and healthy, that shouldn't be more than 1ce per year.
> 
> Also, most Dr's that I have heard of that do this -- the panties stay ON and they move them around a bit during the exam -- never fully nude...


I know a person who actually had skin cancer and she only went twice, once a year after the operation, and a second time a year after that. He then said that she was to keep an eye on any changes on her skin and report them. Seems odd to me that a person who has never had skin cancer to have so many such checks. The OP didn't say how frequent they are or how many times she has had them but surely as her husband he could check her body for any changes?

Surely a better way would be to cover up with a sheet or gown and just uncover each part as needed?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> i have a physical exam coming up in a few months.
> should i shave my butt hairs into a pattern? maybe the shape of a bourbon bottle?


I prefer a French braid over shaving. Give it a go.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


Bull **** for fun....she wants something to be going on.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

sokillme said:


> First of all let me say about this post, I have doubts. But my path would be out of the house and away from her.
> 
> I can't imagine that level of disrespect in my life, from anyone. I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time getting in shape for such garbage. Once your partner starts shaving themself for someone else time to send them back.
> 
> Honestly you guys are just not ruthless enough.


It is her course and corrosive words that cut and give rise to OP's razer burn. 

She flaunts the _Burning Bush _of hers_.

The Bush speaks volumes to all who behold it._


King Brian-


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife wants me present for all her exams. She feels uncomfortable and vulnerable in the stirrups and wants me there. She has a few skin tags down there she wants removed but probably not go to another Dr besides Gyn that has already seen her.

🤔Wonder how your wife is going to feel about your seeing that hot female masause you have appt with for the private nude full body massage 😋you have scheduled for your achy💪 muscles. 😉

After her stunt, you can damn sure bet I would find a hot female masause and do just that.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

There different thoughts I had reading this thread.

First: As I read kept wondering why most people kept bypassing the friends… then it hit me…. Because you should divorce your wife (see second thought). However if you don‘t divorce her it should be required that she change to a female Derm, she go no contact with this friend group, and she tell both sets of parents what she did.

Second: I don’t think the was trying to sleep with the Dr. … well not just sleep with him. (Quick disclaimer… this is in no means a dig at the OP) I think she was trying to up grade her husband. Good looking young Dr. in one of if not the highest paid specialty (I have known several that easily clear 7 figures). Obviously she is proud of her body and is not ashamed to use it. Odd that is an area most women aren’t keen on people focusing and she seems to invite it. 

Third! Wanting/doing it to relax while being naked in front of another man…. makes you wonder what happens on these GNO to relax…. ”why are you so upset it was just a BJ! I mean he pulled it out and just stared at me, it made me feel uncomfortable. What was I supposed to do?”


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I know a person who actually had skin cancer and she only went twice, once a year after the operation, and a second time a year after that. He then said that she was to keep an eye on any changes on her skin and report them. Seems odd to me that a person who has never had skin cancer to have so many such checks. The OP didn't say how frequent they are or how many times she has had them but surely as her husband he could check her body for any changes?
> 
> Surely a better way would be to cover up with a sheet or gown and just uncover each part as needed?


My wife has gone (again only 1ce per year) for the past couple of years, and her bra and panties stay on the whole time.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

OP, Just IMO...there are some almost autonomous sides of the same.

- In some point between probably and hopefuly, an experienced doctor had already and sometimes seen not merelly bodies but same kind of ...of...poor behaviours from some bored wives. And he will manage to work professionally while courtsely hidding his own being bored about.

- What I can´t grant you is that he´ll avoid some not so gentle thoughts about the less than classy show offered to him and neither some compassion on you for being disrespected by it.

- About your wife, SOME women (same as SOME men) get scared with aging with effects near to drikning while being sober: they do ridiculous things that only them (and some also drunken friends) see as funny and playful. Or like playing a game they feel safe but may cross some risky line.

- The pettyness of such behaviours don´t make them harmless. They may (and should) erode the exclusive eros of an accomplice partnership between you both.

- She is doing so because a lot of factors. Not the only but a necessary one is that she assumes you will swallow the frog with only a moderate bad face. I don´t say that you should scream (never) or divorce (not IF you can make this stop). But do NOT reward this behaviour not even by omission. At least, show that you feel rightfully dissapointed of her.

- Dissapointed, I say, NO AND NEVER because of her intent of being a seductive woman. But because it´s not directed to only you.

- And, only if she fully gets the point, offer her a path to become a seductress...between exclusively you both. It may work.

Best wishes.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

manwithnoname said:


> I prefer a French braid over shaving. Give it a go.


Good to know!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I’d check messages. 
Saying it’s for the doctor could be mis-direction. 🤷🏼‍♂️😉


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I know a person who actually had skin cancer and she only went twice, once a year after the operation, and a second time a year after that. He then said that she was to keep an eye on any changes on her skin and report them. Seems odd to me that a person who has never had skin cancer to have so many such checks. The OP didn't say how frequent they are or how many times she has had them but surely as her husband he could check her body for any changes?
> 
> Surely a better way would be to cover up with a sheet or gown and just uncover each part as needed?


That is what my doctor did. You had a gown. It wasn't like you just stood there naked.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Personally, I don't think this story is credible. Too much of it makes no sense.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


Really..
.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

@Confession jealous 

my Wife always seeks a female Dr.
and your wife has emotional affair may be one sided or may be two sided.

no it is not right at all - and honestly, forming of cheating she shaved that way for him. if she just shaved like she normal do then I understand. 

how is that any different than going on a night out and flashing random dude/or none random dude in a bar? same thing
and if you dont stop her and make a big deal of it then she will take a step to a physical affair


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


I think that is actionable and you won't actually take action. Seek the end.


----------



## Newbies (Sep 23, 2018)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


I've had several full body/nude skin cancer exams (resulting in multiple biopsies) and not once did it involve removing my panties enough to see the pubic or vaginal area. For one of the exams/biopsies my Husband was on the room. 
If there was anything "growing" in that area her ob/gyn would likely point it out, she would feel it during washing or you would see it (when you go down town).
So, maybe this Doctor is a bit out of line or your Wife is throwing herself at him making him feel uncomfortable with her unnecessary nakedness.
Either way, you should accompany her to her appointments.


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

Confession jealous said:


> My wife made me jealous about her dermatologist. I over heard her telling friends he was hot then before she went to see him last fora full body, naked exam she shaves her *** into a heart shape. She never does this for me! I am angry and jealous.
> 
> She said she did it for fun and nothing is going on but now i don't know. She told her friends how getting nude for him is hot because he's so attractive. I want her to find a woman dr but she won't.


You overheard your wife gushing over this Dr. for a full body exam. She shaved her privates into a heart shape for another man. She NEVER does this for you. She said she did it for fun. Women don't groom themselves just for fun. You want her to find a woman dr and she refuses. Actions don't lie. If the dr was willing then your wife took the opportunity to have her fun.

He may have had enough sense to avoid jeopardizing his medical license but I wouldn't want to bet on it. Regardless you are not in the wrong. Your wife did what she did with purpose and she didn't care whether or not you approved. What is to stop her for doing this for any other man? Nothing. Your wife has checked out of your marriage. She has no respect much less love for you to act this way.

You should indulge in a bit of art yourself and have divorce papers drawn up. Lay them out in the shape of a heart on the kitchen table with your ring on top. At the very least speak to a lawyer to see what divorce looks like. If you are willing and can afford it, hire a PI to follow your wife and see what she is up to. Get an STD test done and make no secret of it to your wife. Would avoid intimacy with your wife but I think you won't have a problem doing so. Her sexual energy is focused on another man and she likely won't want to cheat on the Dr with her husband. Marriage counselling will likely be wasted on your wife. Just an opportunity to shift blame for her behavior on you.

All the best whatever you choose to do. When I found out my ex wife chose another man over me I moved toward divorce as quickly as possible. I did not entertain reconciliation. She has shown you who she really is and how little she cares for you. Believe her. Don't waste more of your life on this woman.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

To be honest, she is likely making her doctor feel uncomfortable (if he even notices, nudity is different in that situation, at least for the doctor).


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> To be honest, she is likely making her doctor feel uncomfortable (if he even notices, nudity is different in that situation, at least for the doctor).


Quite probable, yes.
And the doc is not the only one being uncomfortable, for sure.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Confession jealous said:


> I am here to make sure I'm not a crazy jealous husband all the sudden!



Your wife is a total piece of crap. She has humiliated you with her friends by sharing what she did. Can’t even imagine what her friends think of you. 

She obviously doesn’t care anything for you. File for divorce and see what happens. I bet she goes bat crap crazy and gets angry as can be.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all seriousness that was my first thought. Barring any moles or tags, there isn't any reason to be sans panties.
> 
> And usually a nurse, female for female patients would do the mole patrol search, not the dr.


My Dr does the look over while I am in shorts.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I know a person who actually had skin cancer and she only went twice, once a year after the operation, and a second time a year after that. He then said that she was to keep an eye on any changes on her skin and report them. Seems odd to me that a person who has never had skin cancer to have so many such checks. The OP didn't say how frequent they are or how many times she has had them but surely as her husband he could check her body for any changes?
> 
> Surely a better way would be to cover up with a sheet or gown and just uncover each part as needed?


Might be different here. I went to the dermatologist for dry cracked skin that wouldn’t heal. While taking my family history she asked about skin cancer. My brother and sister both have had it. She did the look over during the exam and treatment for the palm of my hand. She scheduled another check next year. She said I need to be checked yearly with my family history.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

OP,

Like many have said, what your wife is doing to you is so disrespectful.  She talks to her friends about this too and goes out with them as well.

This is a rock and a hard place for you sadly.

There is no way you should allow this blatant disrespect towards you. 

But, with the way your wife is, she'll just take it underground, she'll no longer tell the things she's doing for the good doctor, for the bartender at the GNO's with her girlfriends and on and on.

She isn't going to change her stripes. Your wife is super disrespectful and me thinks there is more to her than this.

I mean, I doubt she's super nice, sweet, caring, loving and also this blatantly disrespectful to you.

For her to be this disrespectful means she likely has other character issues and flaws.

This isn't just about her doctor visit, that's just the example, the detail. The issue is HER, her character, what she thinks is OK to do to her spouse, partner, husband, life partner, best friend and it's disgusting.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ABHale said:


> Might be different here. I went to the dermatologist for dry cracked skin that wouldn’t heal. While taking my family history she asked about skin cancer. My brother and sister both have had it. She did the look over during the exam and treatment for the palm of my hand. She scheduled another check next year. She said I need to be checked yearly with my family history.


Same. I tanned in a bed for years. I’m supposed to go every year.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

I think your wife's behavior is inappropriate but it's also sad because it's one sided wishful thinking.

Let me put the full body visual scan into context. I have one every year sometimes with a male doctor sometimes with a female doctor. There's a second person taking notes but it's also to protect themself from people like your wife.

I can pretty much guarantee the doctor is all business and has seen 1, 000s of bodies and has zero interest in your wife.

The patient is not standing there in the nude. You wear a paper gown that comes down to your knees. They lift the gown briefly (seconds) in sections (as the patient turns around) to expose portions of the skin.

As a patient I feel like I'm on a production line. They ask a few background questions prior to the scan. The doctor is in and out of the exam room in less than 10 minutes (unless they find something to remove). The visual scan is only 1-2 minutes and there's social interaction or eye contact from the doctor during the scan.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I am checked regularly for skin changes. Never once have I had to remove my under garments. Could you mistook why she shaved a heart? Could have been meant for you and not the hot doctor?


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

AVR1962 said:


> Could you mistook why she shaved a heart? Could have been meant for you and not the hot doctor?


Not impossible but neither probable.
Not even if, as I bet she will, she end saying so.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Confession jealous said:


> I've always been so confident in our marriage but this made me feel like she was sending a message to him by making a heart. She insisted it was just to feel more confident in herself but she's very beautiful so i was confused.


You are right to be upset. Anytime a woman shaves her bush into a heart shape for another man, you’ve got problems. You called her on it and she refuses to stop?

In my past, I would be just like you and not know where to turn or what to do. You love your wife, yet she is breaking boundaries, showing you utter disregard, and basically totally coming in to another man.

Now, I can’t really advise you in what to do other than to get in great shape and start positioning yourself in life in a way that you are ok without her. 
I have currently gotten to the point that o don’t know if I can trust/fall in love with another woman (although I think it’s because I haven’t met the right one), but in my current state, I think if my next wife did what yours is doing, I’d tell her firmly that she will switch doctors and bush shaving for other men, or she’d be served with divorce papers.
Because honestly, your wife is advertising her body to another man and that’s all there is to it. The good doctor probably has this all the time and could care less about your sorry wife.
But as with a gift, it’s the thought that counts.
Her thoughts are a dealbreaker to me.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

AVR1962 said:


> I am checked regularly for skin changes. Never once have I had to remove my under garments. Could you mistook why she shaved a heart? Could have been meant for you and not the hot doctor?


Geez AVR. He’s made it clear that’s not the case.


----------

